
Managing Software Engineers (2002) - rhapsodic
http://philip.greenspun.com/ancient-history/managing-software-engineers
======
krsree
Thanks! Reading and digesting this as a 2nd career developer. NOt trying to
manage others but become good from average. I feel the most important take-
away for me is this: _The difference between the learner and the wizard is
that you expect the learner to make a lot of mistakes. The system as built may
be awkward or not handle error cases properly. That 's okay. Training research
shows that if you get speed now you can get quality later. But if you don't
get speed you will never get quality in the long run._

and related

 _A person won 't retain proficiency at a task unless he or she has at one
time learned to perform that task very rapidly. Learning research demonstrates
that the skills of people who become accurate but not fast deteriorate much
sooner than the skills of people who become both accurate and fast._

I wonder if MIT 6.916 is available as a MOOC?

